

Advertisers Avoiding YouTube - pierrefar
http://mashable.com/2008/03/16/youtube-ad-sales/

======
TheTarquin
The only thing this article told me was that advertisers don't understand the
best way to advertise on YouTube. Buying adspace on the page may or may not
work. Well-done viral videos WILL work.

A friend of mine got his start out of college making viral videos for
companies. He made one for a company called Winward Reports which has over 1.6
million views. That's a lot of people, the vast majority of which wouldn't
have ever heard of Winward Reports, if not through the video.

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=wOTBWlt0-Y0>

So buying adspace? Questionable. Creating a good, entertaining, engaging ad or
viral video and hosting it (free of charge) on YouTube? Awesome.

~~~
pierrefar
Another way to look at it is that Google is not working with the advertisers.
At the end of the day they are customers and Google is not providing for them.

See there were always problems with monetizing video given the results of eye-
tracking results (people just don't see the ads, but quickly fix on the
video). This article tells me there is another problem - being associated with
certain videos - albeit YouTube-specific.

You're right though about the more efficient way to use YouTube for marketing.

Pierre

